# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna >  Where to buy CHILLIE RASBORA

## bluebubbles

Seaview has lots of spotted rasbora (not chillie red variety). I hardly see them in LFS. Anyone came across? Planning to get a dozen.

----------


## jackychun

You can find it at Green Chapter, Macpherson. I saw it last time I visited. Can call or message them before you come to confirm. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## bluebubbles

> You can find it at Green Chapter, Macpherson. I saw it last time I visited. Can call or message them before you come to confirm. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


OK, thank, didn't see them having it at Farmway, will try Macpherson but price will generally be a on high side there, i think. Years ago, I bought $8 for 10 pcs at Y618.

----------


## Bracehero

They sell Chilli rasbora st C328 aquarium at Clementi. One for $0.80


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## shoelevy

pretty sure I've seen at Green chapter. call to check for stock before heading down.

----------


## Goalkeeper

Sometimes Seaview carry them too.

----------


## zep_betta

if you like online shopping, fish bazaar carries them sometimes.

----------

